# Longtails at Bribie



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

G'day ladies and gents. It is with much pleasure that I upload this trip report. I met up with another forum member on saturday who managed to hook up a tuna on a small blade on the troll and sat in the battle chair for about 25 minutes and about 2ks towards Moreton. Unfortunately the bastard spat the hook out of gaf reach and away she went.

I came out today (Sunday) and snagged my first tuna today after a few hours sailing around looking for bust ups. Finally saw some coming straight at me and I lobbed a Zman shad into the bust up and zzzz off she went. Fast forward 10 minutes and it was up to the yak ready for a gaf and I was the happiest man in the world right then. I rushed back to get it onto the ice but couldn't resist lobbing the plastic into another bust up and I was on again. 25mins later I really needed to get in so I tightened up the drag and lifted to heaven almighty but pop went the lure knot and I was back into shore 10 minutes later. Bloody Brilliant for my first tuna! 106cm.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Good on ya Yacoosa, if you knew how to tie a good knot you may have had 3.

See any Dolphins?

Cheers Greg


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha yeah the second one was a biggun and didn't want to come in!

Fair few dolphins.

Dan.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome result and great to see you finally got one. The photo is fantastic, definitely can feel your excitement.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Good onya fella, glad you popped ya toona cherry


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I might have developed a craving for large ocean going predators... the PA12 might be taking a back seat until Mangrove Jack season.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bruus said:


> Awesome result and great to see you finally got one. The photo is fantastic, definitely can feel your excitement.


A truly gracious comment Daniel. You will be blessed.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

How cool is that pic, you'll treasure that moment mate

Congrats!


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

I would have no idea how to link/attach/embed this video so here is the youtube link. First youtube clip. Stop motion video, bit of fun doing it different...


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done! Nothing like the feeling of a first.


----------

